# Waders Myth



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I read in another post where someone was worried about their waders filling up with water and pulling them down in the water.

I watched a video a few years ago where someone jumped off of a bridge [about a 6' drop] while in full chest waders.
After the waders filled with water, the person had control and could swim and float almost the same as if he wasn't wearing waders.
The reason is that once the waders fill with water, the pressure inside and outside the waders become the same.

It was a good thing that I saw the video.
After viewing the video, I was floating the Green in my pontoon and tipped over as I went through the falls at about 1.5 miles below the Dam.
My waders quickly filled with water but I didn't panic are soon realized that I could maneuver in the water without the fear of being pulled under.
I held on to my pontoon and swam to shore.
After removing the waders and emptying out all the water that I could, I put the waders back on and continued down the River to Little Hole.
I got to my truck a little wetter than I had planned but no worse for the wear.

The key is to NOT PANIC!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Neutral buoyancy.

I've taken several head under swims in my waders directly below lower Mesa falls in Idaho. The water is fast and fairly deep, but I've never had an issue. Others may have had issues with me sporting my birthday suit on the bank while everything was drying out afterwards, but those parts of the story would be a complete hijack. 

I think the myth of it being issue is probably the main cause of panic with people who find their waders filling up. Good post, Grandpa.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

If you go under quickly in deep and fast running water it could be an issue. You would have to flip almost upside down to get air trapped inside of the waders. I have seen this happen once and it was not a pretty site. :shock: 

Usually though it is as you say. You go in too deep and water fills and displaces the air. This has happened to me more than a few times.

If you do fill up, try to stay upright and go with the current towards the bank. Trying to turn upstream against the flow may lead to worse trouble.

Good topic Grandpa D.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Grandpa D,
Don't know what happened to my response that I tried to post. Hope I didn't say anything wrong??? 
Anyway, what I said was I've known this for the last several years and never thought to post. My bad, since it's a very good thing to know. I only hope that everyone reads it and takes heed. 
What I'd like to see is you posting this on the "other forum" and if it's not "cool" for *you* to do it, i could post as a informative post I read on another forum. What do yo think?


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Alright I admit it the post was by me. BUSTED! 

Well guys I am hear to tell you that my twin was fly fishing the madison river at Yellowstone National Park when he almost died! He was on the opposite bank and tried to cross the river in a spot that looked ok to cross. Little did he know it was very deep right there. Suddenly his footing gave way and he went completly under in a flash! Even with the "water belt" (is that what it's called?) he didn't stand a chance. Luckily the current was moving fast and a shallow spot came up in the river and he was able to stand up again. I helped him get out of the water and we drained them. From that day forth I haven't had any inclination to try and see if "still water" made a difference. These waders are not the breathable type. I thought about hopping into a pool to test them again but I have a bad knee and it is hard enough to get out of them on dry land without assistance. I have a bad feeling that this can happen on open water too! Maybe it is my waders? Still I must say this has been tried and tested my friends.

Still for me if it happens again is "goal #1 get the waders off"! Remove the water belt, untie the strings, and re-clip that life vest and pray. There was "no floating" going on with our waders and it sounds like Grandpa D was still able to float. I ask you Grampa D "did you go under involuntary and then float back up? As I stated before my twin sank faster than a rock with no cahnce to float back up and he was lucky he got dragged into the shallows or he wouldn't be here today. Good discussion though.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

tye dye twins ,
I don't get it. ? Are you saying you somehow deleted my post? You're alternative views are more than welcome!!!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

No I had nothing to do with your post removal. I would be happy to have that kind of power on this site but I think others are more deserving of that power.  

I wonderd what you said cuz I came back from Fish Tech and Sportsmans to see the thread and by that time I saw you talking about a removed post. Go ahead and tell me anytime what you said. It must have been a moderator or something. Very curious indeed!

By the way why would you think I removed it?

Maybe it was the BUSTED comment? If so I was talking about the "member" that spoke of my waders being the death of me. Sorry for the confusment Leaky. I was the miss-informed newbie with worries about his waders filling up and sinking me.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Neutral buoyancy.
> 
> I've taken several head under swims in my waders directly below lower Mesa falls in Idaho. The water is fast and fairly deep, but I've never had an issue. Others may have had issues with me sporting my birthday suit on the bank while everything was drying out afterwards, but those parts of the story would be a complete hijack.
> 
> I think the myth of it being issue is probably the main cause of panic with people who find their waders filling up. Good post, Grandpa.


Ah...go ahead, hijack away.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

All my waders leak. That way if I go over the top the water will leak out and I'll be OK.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> All my waders leak. That way if I go over the top the water will leak out and I'll be OK.


I don't think your $700.00 G4s leak too bad....


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > All my waders leak. That way if I go over the top the water will leak out and I'll be OK.
> ...


You're right, that zipper is amazing.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Leaky,
I have had several posts disappear here in the past.
What I think happened is that I clicked on Preview and then backed out of the thread. If you do this, you loose the whole thing.
None of the Mods deleted your post.
I bet like I have done, you just clicked on the wrong box.

If you would like to make a similar post on BFT, that would be fine with me.
You can even cut and paste my post if you want.

Thanks,
Grandpa D.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Neutral buoyancy.....................................Good post, Grandpa.


Good point. The human body is made up of 98% water so in theory if your waders are full one would just bob around like a dead carp. Just make sure you keep water out of the lungs!

On the other hand, some people, myself included, have 98% air in their heads and are fine even if their waders are full.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Waders with out a belt can cause drag in the river ( current) The cement shoes theory has always been a wifes tale . In the late 70's I intentionally floated down the bear river with my waders on- Neos float like a bobber- Then when I purchased breathables- did the same thing - water is water - it's not lead- Now getting out on to the bank is another thing- once you stand up and your waders are above water - then they weigh what liquid does- a pint a pound the world around..- and then you could have and xtra 50# to haul up on to the bank


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Packfish said:


> The cement shoes theory has always been a wifes tale .


First I must say that there are many different styles/types/brands of waders other than ours.

Well in case you missed my other post here it is straight from the horse's mouth.

Here is my twin's personal testimony....
"I was at Yellowstone's Madison River near the Masdison Campground. I was attempting to cross the river at a place where I thought I could cross (just above a bend/junction in the river). As I stepped into the deeper section of the river all the sudden, the ground disappeared. Before I could react the swift current took me under the water. Within seconds the waders I had on filled to the brim. As I bumped along the rocks on the bottom I began clawing at the ground with my hands hoping to find my way out. No matter how hard I tried to push myself back up I was still being dragged under the water. Once the waders were full I noticed that the current was not dragging me as fast as it once was. With little in the way of options left I stripped the suspenders, lossened the belt off, and tried to shake the waders loose...which did NO good. Running out of air I began to panic!! Luckily for me the next bend in the river pushed me to the opposite bank where I was finally able to breath the sweet fresh air again. This all took place in a matter of 30 seconds or so but it felt way longer to me. The other fisherman on the bank raced over to me to see if I needed mouth to mouth and were just as surprised as us that a person in waders CAN go under like that!!! Maybe waders have changed in the last 11 years or maybe we just have a cheap pair. Maybe there was an under current or maybe it was the angle of my body going under.... Either way I DID almost die out there, so for all you that think "in theroy" that you can not sink....think again. It is not worth your life."

P.S. - We didn't catch any fish that day either. That park is a pretty tough place to fly fish!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Didn't miss the post- not going to argue- just think there were other factors.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Sink? Yes? Fault of the waders? IMO, Probably not in most cases.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Take a 5 gallon bucket- fill it with water and out the lid on- should weigh 40#- Now throw it in the lake- tell me what happened.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Neutral buoyancy.

What weighs more, a pound of feathers or a pound of rocks?

Who's on first?


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

pick me pick me....



Rocks?


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

It's a terrible thing when physics makes sense. (0:


----------



## Trigger (Sep 11, 2007)

Fishing the Green Below Flaming Gorge in April in a raft a few years ago had neoprene waders and a life jacket on we flipped the raft and I went under but bobbed back up I always wondered if the life jacket would hold you up with waders.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Squirrel!!!!


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

I have wondered about this. I hadn't looked into the answer though so thanks for posting this. My inclination is that with the twins the current from the water was likely flowing into the waders causing him to go under. And I don't doubt that anybody can drown in very unlikely situations. I think a key as stated in the original post would be to not panic. Easier said then done. But it sounds like even the twin kept his head about him as he was going under and realized he had to do something! Drowning would be a very scary way to go indeed. Glad he made it out all right.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Packfish said:


> It's a terrible thing when physics makes sense. (0:


Drop a marble and a bowling ball off a building roof....which hits the ground first? Is the same true with a feather and a bowling ball?????

My favorite example of Neutral buoyancy is those drinks in the ice buckets at Gas Stations.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

feather and the bowling ball- it still makes sense.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Whatever I know what I saw and a few on BFT agree with me. Packfish I challenge you to wear my waders and prove me wrong. Name a place but you had better make sure you "will" and debts are all set up for a quick trip to Davy Jone's locker. Oh wait I can get sued right?


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

tye dye twins said:


> Whatever I know what I saw and a few on BFT agree with me. Packfish I challenge you to wear my waders and prove me wrong. Name a place but you had better make sure you "will" and debts are all set up for a quick trip to Davy Jone's locker. Oh wait I can get sued right?


You got LEAD waders????? Of course you would have to meet at the exact same spot.
All good, and I know there are a few on BFT that just refuse to get it, but the fact is the fact.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

I would dive in a swimming pool myself and take video but my ears hate water, even with ear plugs. My eustation tubes (can't spell it) run horizontally not vertically so the water sits and gets infected and I had a ear drum reconstruction a few years back that didn't completly heal. Would you believe I have not had any water in my ears for like 5 years? 

As for th BFT'ers, they love to jump on you for anything. They love harrasing others at any chance they get. That is why I have thought about just staying with the UWN. People are much more respectful on here when they decide to post.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Pretty sure science will be on my side with this- and not because I swim like a fish . I do know feeling like you are going to drown is not a great feeling and I don't wish that anyone. Though water over fire any day.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

There is a reason life jackets are required to be worn when floating a river. It provides added flotation to bring you to the surface in moving water. I know because I've be there and done that several times. Never underestimate the power of the current even in flat water.

I go with the waders don't make a difference until you try to get out. I've be in the water in waders, wetsuits and splash pants and shell, never noticed until I tried to climb back on the boat.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

It sounds to me like what happen to the Twin had more to do with the current of the river. I can see where waders may have add some dynamics to the situation because of the current. 

Using "Packfish's" bucket, tie a rope to the handle and throw it into a fast moving current. Do the same thing with a rock of equal weight. My guess is it would be tougher to hold on to the bucket then the rock.

While free floating they are neutral. But the moment they grab on to something anchored, either by grabbing with a hand or placing a foot down, they will became like the bucket.

Just a thought........


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Huntoholic said:


> It sounds to me like what happen to the Twin had more to do with the current of the river. I can see where waders may have add some dynamics to the situation because of the current.
> 
> Using "Packfish's" bucket, tie a rope to the handle and throw it into a fast moving current. Do the same thing with a rock of equal weight. My guess is it would be tougher to hold on to the bucket then the rock.
> 
> ...


yeah, yeah, good analogy


----------

